# IBS-D



## Lilcutiel4 (Jul 16, 2018)

I have had IBS-D since I was 20 but not diagnosed till 26, needless to say Ive been suffering with it for 14 years now. Sometimes its difficult because I feel no one understands the severity of it when I get a bad flair up. I know part of it is related to the foods I eat so I stay away from dairy, spicy, and deep fried food for the most part. Anxiety and depression both of which I have also negatively effect the outcome as well. Im also unhappy with the way gastroenterologists have handled this. Just looking to see how others cope with this disease and what has worked, or not worked. Any advice is appreciated.


----------

